# Sale



## RBRB (Nov 19, 2015)

Not necessarily a new jack but lost phone and all info and passwords were synched.Was wondering if legend is back on track as they're advertising a sale or should I stick to what I know are reputable sources ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Millslane (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm waiting on something from them right now bro that was from the sale it's taking longer than normal but with my experience they are g2g...

the little big guy!!


----------



## suresha (Nov 19, 2015)

Millslane said:


> I'm waiting on something from them right now bro that was from the sale it's taking longer than normal but with my experience they are g2g...
> 
> the little big guy!!



If you dont mind me askin bud but how long has it been that youve been waiting?


----------



## Millslane (Nov 29, 2015)

@suresha Legend is g2g....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

